# Bro David



## msjackie (Aug 15, 2009)

At around 8 pm Friday night Bro David had a heart attack at home.
He is resting and plans on overcoming this also,
Just remember him in your prayers and thoughts,

love to all and God Bless our many friends,

Ms Jackie and Sarah


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 15, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Seemed like he was really settling down, too.

We'll be thinkin' about ya'll all the time.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 15, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Very sad news to hear Ms Jackie.  Keep us posted and BroDavid will go in our prayers now.  Be sure and tell him we are with him and hang in there.


----------



## msjackie (Aug 15, 2009)

Re: Bro David

thanks to all and love to all,

he said he will overcome this and get going again,

prayers is what he needs

To those that I did not send a personal message to, forgive me in my rush to let you all know what is going on,


love to all,

msj


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Man now i really feel bad ,, i was messing around with the websight ,, and didn't see msj on skype ,, till she logged off ,, man this is bad ,, but i hope he'll be ok ,, my prayers are with u Dave Family


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Our best wishes and prayers go out to David and family.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: Bro David

I felt quite privilaged to receive a PM about this. That David is in our prayers is now a fact and has been acted upon. He will continue to be so. 

Get well quickly and come back to the forums to us!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Our thoughts and prayers to Bro David and is family. We know he will be back on the forum soon.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: Bro David

We are praying for Bro David to recover and we hope he will back on the forum soonest.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Our prayers are with you MSJ and David.  I am still counting on him chasing Rod around in Oct.


----------



## THISTOYISHERS (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: Bro David

He told me today that he will be at the meet n greet if it is God's will, 
he is resting at home now and seems to be in great spirits,


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Dave was on Skype tonight, sounding good.  He is in good sprits and sounds like he will get thru this setback.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Great news Ken.  Thanks for passing it along


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: Bro David

BTW T.O Young ,, is Daves Son ,, but as ken said ,, he was on skype ,, and he is looking foward to getting out soon ,, but they still have the rest of the test to go over tomm ,, but as him ,, i am thinking positve  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: Bro David

HEY EVERYBODY, I AM NOT DEAD, :laugh:   

just to let you know I am going to get thru this time also, 

Watch out 730, I need someone to pick on,


----------



## brodavid (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Thanks For The Prayers


----------



## C Nash (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Good to see you back on here BrDavid.  Prayer line is always open.  They work and are never busy or get a computer telling you to punch a button. :approve:


----------



## big bilko (Aug 18, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Hang in there mate .  Thinking of you Regards  BIG BILKO


----------



## utmtman (Aug 18, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Hey BroDave good to see you and that you are doing better.  Our prayers go with you.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 18, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Bro Dave is that a self portrait???? :clown:   I am just kidding.  I love that picture.  Looks sort of like my hubby.  Except maybe the orangutan has a little more hair. :laugh:  :clown:   So glad you are better.  Hope your recovery is swift!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 18, 2009)

Re: Bro David

Had the honor of a phone call from Dave today.  He sounds good and is high in sprits.  He thanks all of us for our prayers and considers us family.  He says that he, MsJackie and Sara are coming to our "Meet and Greet" in Oct. if she has to drive.  Hope to see them then.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Re: Bro David

well , ken maybe u don't want dave there ,, i have met him ,, and i have to agree with Carol,,, that picture is the striking image of him ,, no kidding ,, infact he has an id tag that says if lost return me to  the MB zoo ,,      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown: 
U know i am JK ,, dave is great ,, and his whole family is great ,, i just did that to keep him going ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: Bro David

that was a good day when that pic was taken


----------

